# bark off



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they have used bark off and if it works? Thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would not recommend this sort of device. For one thing they don't work properly as far as a technical ultrasonic device. Secondly if they worked properly they would have to be a strong aversive in order to deter barking. The problem with the use of punishment ,in this case( positive punishment )as definied in operant conditioning terms is explained in the first article. The second article explains the devices performance in general. To properly solve barking problems you have to work on the cause. If you would like me to send you an article ,email me privately as it is too long for here. at [email protected] here are those two articles.

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf

Ultrasonic devices http://books.google.ca/books?id=T5y...page&q=ultrasonic aversive dog device&f=false


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Dave- I would love your article about stoping barking- my Havabrat is a horrible barker- and then she gets the whole gang going.
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I (we) have so many causes. A squirrel, ANYTHING outside the fence, the dogs next door outside, someone standing on the street, delivery men, and the list goes on. Once one starts, they all chime in. I would love to read the article too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know what Bark Off is exactly. I tried a collar on one of my schnazurs that delivered a weak shock when she barked--didn't work. But I tried one on the yard dog, a pit-bull stray, and he got it the one and only time. Never barked again. Years ago I have the invisible fence and it worked perfectly on the Alsation, but the schnauzer just yipped and kept going. Maybe little dogs it scares so bad that they don't register the why of the shock. Luckily Rosie doesn't bark for much.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what bark off is... but if its what Dave is describing as an ultrasonic device, then I used it and it doesn't work. I bought a free standing, battery operated device that made a sound when the dog barked and was supposed to deter them from barking. Hate to admit I resorted to this, but I was desperate as people in my condo building were complaining that Lola was barking for a solid hour or two when left alone. The device didn't even go off when Lola barked....but it would go off when the phone rang. Go figure!

Another thing I hate to admit that I tried in a fit of desperation is a citronella spray bark collar. I tried it once and was a horrible experience [for both Lola and I] and I never used it again. Lola's paw hit the door stop when she was barking and scratching at the door and the vibrations made the collar spray repeatedly. She was really freaked out and I felt awful. To this day she gets nervous when I use hairspray.

There was no quick fix to control the barking. I had to ask my neighbors to be patient for a few weeks while I worked on the root of the problem which was her separation anxiety. Thankfully they understood she was just a puppy and now she's quiet when left alone.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried to order the Bark Off by phone. They kept trying to sell me more Bark Offs. The automated line was very frustrating so I finally gave up. I had already given my credit card number but they never filled the order because I didn't go through the whole drawn out process.

I would be interested in the article too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My 3 will bark at lots of stuff but the fosters I have bark at everything! I think it was because one of them had cataracts and didn't see well so she barked at nearly every noise. 
I've emailed Dave to ask for the article!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

susieg said:


> I'm not sure what bark off is... but if its what Dave is describing as an ultrasonic device, then I used it and it doesn't work. I bought a free standing, battery operated device that made a sound when the dog barked and was supposed to deter them from barking. Hate to admit I resorted to this, but I was desperate as people in my condo building were complaining that Lola was barking for a solid hour or two when left alone. The device didn't even go off when Lola barked....but it would go off when the phone rang. Go figure!
> 
> Another thing I hate to admit that I tried in a fit of desperation is a citronella spray bark collar. I tried it once and was a horrible experience [for both Lola and I] and I never used it again. Lola's paw hit the door stop when she was barking and scratching at the door and the vibrations made the collar spray repeatedly. She was really freaked out and I felt awful. To this day she gets nervous when I use hairspray.
> 
> There was no quick fix to control the barking. I had to ask my neighbors to be patient for a few weeks while I worked on the root of the problem which was her separation anxiety. Thankfully they understood she was just a puppy and now she's quiet when left alone.


You couldn't have desribed it better Susie, exactly.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Dave for emailing me the article. We have a long road ahead of us. We'll get there, one bark at a time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave emailed me the article several months ago. It has definitely helped w/Tori's watchdog barking. She has not yet "arrived" but, she is well on her way :thumb:



Evye's Mom said:


> We have a long road ahead of us. We'll get there, one bark at a time.


Sharlene~ I agree, it is one bark/visitor at a time. With 3 your road will be longer than ours but, it is so nice to have Tori only barking a few times when visitors arrive now, as opposed to the 5 minute (or longer) stints it used to be.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Our door bell barking has improved dramatically with "going to place". Takes me 5 minutes to answer the door though. That one is a difficult one because we can go periods without visitors or the door bell ringing. I can definitely see where desensitization comes into play. When we work with the trainer, usually by the third ring, they stop barking altogether.

It is mainly outside in the fence area. Anything that is on the opposite side of the fence falls victim to their high-pitched, ear-piercing barking. Reading through the article, it definitely qualifies as watchguard barking.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

We had to find a solution to Pippin's barking. He barks just to bark. We found a Citronella spraying collar worked. There are several brands. You have to find one that can handle high pitched barks. Look at the Premeir "French" collar.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Frank said:


> We had to find a solution to Pippin's barking. He barks just to bark. We found a Citronella spraying collar worked. There are several brands. You have to find one that can handle high pitched barks. Look at the Premeir "French" collar.


Did you find that it worked to train him out of the barking? Or does he have to wear it all the time?


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Our stubborn brat has to wear it most of the time. The collar is effective - while he is wearing it. As soon has he figures out that he is not wearing it, he barks his head off. He is untrainable in that respect.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Frank said:


> Our stubborn brat has to wear it most of the time. The collar is effective - while he is wearing it. As soon has he figures out that he is not wearing it, he barks his head off. He is untrainable in that respect.


Bummer. I had asked someone in a store about those and that's pretty much what they told me too. She said the dogs learn them and then if they aren't wearing them, there's no real training. I have a boy that LOVES to bark and also alot of the whining complete with nose whistle. I'd love for him to learn NOT to do that on command but so far I haven't been successful teaching it.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

This may just be OUR dog. From what I read about the collar on Amazon, it seemed to work well for them. Maybe the Havanese are too stubborn for the collar?
We also use a spray bottle to get his attention when he is barking.

Good luck


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Frank said:


> This may just be OUR dog. From what I read about the collar on Amazon, it seemed to work well for them. Maybe the Havanese are too stubborn for the collar?
> We also use a spray bottle to get his attention when he is barking.
> 
> Good luck


I've tried the spray bottle, but then the bark turns down to the nose whistle! :suspicious:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

After trying to train him out of it every other way, our trainer suggested the spray bottle to get Roscoe to stop barking at EVERY little sound. We live in a condo, so every time someone closes their door, he hears and crash or bang, hears someone talking in the hallway, hears the icemaker drop a piece of ice, (you get it), he barks up a storm. Whenever he would start he would get a quick spritz - no words, no commands, no eye contact, just a spritz. He has almost completely stopped trying and I haven't had to take out the spritz bottle more than once or twice since the first two days.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

For those of you using collars, have you tried removing the battery? Have your dog wear the collar for a couple of days then put the battery back in. That way they don't associate the collar w/the spray as much.


----------

